# Cabinet Humidors



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Brothers and Sisters - I am turning 50 next year and my wife is going to give me a Cabinet Humidor. I'm pretty stoked! I'm starting to do my window shopping and research now. Can any of you suggest the best place to get one? Can any of you give the pros and cons of various methods of humidification? Any pics you all have would be greatly appreciated (and just a whole hell of a lot of fun for me and the others to look at and drool over)!

Thanks in advance...

Chris


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

If you're serious, then it's either an Aristocrat or an Avallo for you, my good man. :2


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

A large number of members here have gotten theres from http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/
Can't go wrong with anything he sells :tu


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

I just have to parrot what ET and others have said.

I received an Aristocrat M from my wife for Christmas a couple of years ago and have been very happy with it.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Go for the gusto. http://www.arlinliss.com/:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Aristocrat need be your only stop. :2


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

If your feeling brave you could have the second Chuck Frewen (my uncle who built mine) one of a kind humidor :tu

But cant go wrong with aristocrats


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

One more vote for the Aristocrat. :tu

Bob will custom build one to your specs, and as time goes on you'll appreciate it more and more.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Aristocrat need be your only stop. :2


Do you have the eleventy billion capacity one?


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Another happy Aristocrat owner here. Bob builds a great humidor and his customer service is second to none.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mash said:


> Do you have the eleventy billion capacity one?


Only after I win the eleventy billion dollar lottery.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, it appears that Aristocrats has quite a selection of humidors to fit ones taste. I happen to be lured by the 'end table' variety, which they have starting at $979 that hold 30-40 boxes plus 200 to 300 singles. Again, they have variety...

There's an 'end table' cabinet humidor called "The Connoisseur" at Cheaphumidor.com. It states that it holds 1200 cigars including two electrical sockets for a humidification device. Now, there is a little variety here, but not like at Aristocrates. Cost: $379...

Don't know who makes the cabinets for both companies, but appears to be a 'slight' cost difference...:cb


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Well, it appears that Aristocrats has quite a selection of humidors to fit ones taste. I happen to be lured by the 'end table' variety, which they have starting at $979 that hold 30-40 boxes plus 200 to 300 singles. Again, they have variety...
> 
> There's an 'end table' cabinet humidor called "The Connoisseur" at Cheaphumidor.com. It states that it holds 1200 cigars including two electrical sockets for a humidification device. Now, there is a little variety here, but not like at Aristocrates. Cost: $379...
> 
> Don't know who makes the cabinets for both companies, but appears to be a 'slight' cost difference...:cb


I have an Aristocrat as well and have a couple of comments. First, I think the capacity they list is conservative. Second, Bob Staebell, the owner of Aristocrat hand/custom makes all of his humidors. They are beautiful pieces of furniture, and they work flawlessly. He stands behind his product. There are small touches like full rollout drawers, a magnetic door closure and a very low maintenance, accurate humidification system. Nothing against Cheap Humidors, but I suspect if you looked at these two side-by-side it would be obvious why the price difference is what it is.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MarkinCA said:


> Well, it appears that Aristocrats has quite a selection of humidors to fit ones taste. I happen to be lured by the 'end table' variety, which they have starting at $979 that hold 30-40 boxes plus 200 to 300 singles. Again, they have variety...
> 
> There's an 'end table' cabinet humidor called "The Connoisseur" at Cheaphumidor.com. It states that it holds 1200 cigars including two electrical sockets for a humidification device. Now, there is a little variety here, but not like at Aristocrates. Cost: $379...
> 
> Don't know who makes the cabinets for both companies, but appears to be a 'slight' cost difference...:cb


Aristocrats come with the accumonitor, which ends the need for beads, gel or whatever. I have a Connoisseur too, and there is no comparison. :2


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Aristocrats come with the accumonitor, which ends the need for beads, gel or whatever. I have a Connoisseur too, and there is no comparison. :2


That digital "set & forget" system is something else and appears to be included in the price of the cabinet. Wow! I love the drawers too for stocking singles. Guess we just need to win the lottery now huh?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MarkinCA said:


> That digital "set & forget" system is something else and appears to be included in the price of the cabinet. Wow! I love the drawers too for stocking singles. Guess we just need to win the lottery now huh?


I have had mine since April, and it is the best thing I ever did. No worries about checking the hygrometer, wetting the beads, etc etc


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

You can't compare a cheaply mass produced humidor made in China to a custom made piece of furniture that will be passed on to your heirs. 

Just don't buy cigars for a few months and it will pay for itself...:ss


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

The Aristocrat is beautiful, but expensive. If you're looking for something a little less expensive here ya go;

The Lexington
http://www.tampahumidor.com/sd4/product/lexington-cabinet-3583.cfm

The Montegue
http://www.tampahumidor.com/sd4/product/the-montegue-3584.cfm

The Conoisseur http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=DH-1500C&Category_Code=FURNITUREHUMIDORS&Product_Count=3

The Antietam
http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HUM-BH3


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I am in the market for a cabinet humidor also. I wish I had listened to the advice of people here when I first joined. The general consensus was to buy the biggest and "nicest" humidor I could afford. If I had listened back then to the Club Stogie Elders, with all the money I have spent on desktop humidors (4) and coolers (3), I could have paid off half of an Aristocrat.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Aristocrat


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

That is one nice looking cabinet Dave. I vote for an Aristocrat as well. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

My fiancee bought me a cabinet humidor for xmas 06. (Grace - if you ever read this, I love the thought you put into the gift and will cherish it forever because it's from you.) That said ...

I had been researching humidors for a while and had wanted to pull the trigger on the Aristocrat. Obviously, the xmas gift negated that plan. The humidor I was given works well and has ample storage, but buyer beware. When you buy cheap -- you get cheap. Upon unpacking my gift, there was a noticeable dent in the wood molding along the bottom of the unit. Long story short: the company had to send THREE replacement units because each arrived in various damaged states despite being well packed in stryofoam and packing peanuts. One literally fell apart upon opening the box, and that's where the difference between my humidor and one like the Aristocrat became clear. The cheaper humidors are nothing more than fiberboard shells with the thinnest of veneers over them. They are glued together without the benefit of any dovetailing or even mitering. The end result is they fall apart fairly easily as the joints do not stand up to stress well at all. I treat mine with kid gloves. On the few occassions I've had to move it, I do so by lifting from the bottom because I fear I would tear the top off or collapse the sides if I did anything else. This is not a box that would survive the rigors of a home move, for example, without it being professionally packed and treated like 100-year old china. It is a very serviceable unit, and does its job well. Now that I have it, I'm not looking to replace it, but I also know that should the time ever come to do so, I will invest in a higher quality unit.


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

I've done alot of research also and I too will be investing in an Aristocrat. I read alot about them here at CS which certainly piqued my interest but it was getting to talk to Bob that sold me. He has been very helpful. He understands that this is an investment and has given me several things to think about before I make my decision. There is no hard sell. He just wants me to be satisfied with my choice. I got it narrowed down to two but I'm still measuring and budgeting.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Not that you need any more prodding, but here' a pic of my Aristocrat after it landed (it's a little fuller now :hn)


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Bob is the man and an aristocrat is the way to go. I order my aristocrat a few weeks back and can't wait until it arrives. I was agonizing over what stain to chose. My computer screen doesn't do the colors justice, so Bob sent me several stained wood samples to choose from. Bob couldn't be a nicer gentleman, no hard sell and he wants the customer to be satisfied. They are expensive, but you get what you pay for. Happy Humidor Hunting.:tu:ss


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

To me, it all depends on your budget. If you have a lower budget, I have seen the antietam in person, and thats what I would do, IF you can't do the aristocrat.
Scott


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Another vote for the Aristocrats. Solved my problems for space and high temps here in TX.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, so like I'm really totally jealeous viewing all of the above photo's of these beautiful Aristocrats. Makes me feel like drop-kicking my desktop (after I remove the cigars that is...). Just need to save-up my pennies right now and then I too can start 'beating my chest'. Nice looking humi's everyone...:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

n3uka said:


> A large number of members here have gotten theres from http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/
> Can't go wrong with anything he sells :tu


:tpd:

Nothing better.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Another vote for the Aristocrats. Solved my problems for space and high temps here in TX.


Damn Kenny, ur humi is friggin sick! Nice bro


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Sir Ashton said:


> Brothers and Sisters - I am turning 50 next year and my wife is going to give me a Cabinet Humidor. I'm pretty stoked! I'm starting to do my window shopping and research now. Can any of you suggest the best place to get one? Can any of you give the pros and cons of various methods of humidification? Any pics you all have would be greatly appreciated (and just a whole hell of a lot of fun for me and the others to look at and drool over)!
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Chris


call this brother's uncle:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125462


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn! You guys rock! I post a simple question...check back a day later and BAM - I'm bombarded with a ton of awesome posts with helpful information and pics! I will definitely be checking out the Aristocrat. Thank you all. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## lucky (Oct 15, 2007)

Sir Ashton said:


> Brothers and Sisters - I am turning 50 next year and my wife is going to give me a Cabinet Humidor. I'm pretty stoked! I'm starting to do my window shopping and research now. Can any of you suggest the best place to get one? Can any of you give the pros and cons of various methods of humidification? Any pics you all have would be greatly appreciated (and just a whole hell of a lot of fun for me and the others to look at and drool over)!
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Chris


Chris, I don't have any advise about your question, instead I had a question for you. My Unit deployed to Iraq from Fort Dix and will demobilize from there as well, I don't know how far that is from you but perhaps if it's not to far, when I return we could have a smoke together. (that doesn't sound weird does it?) Sincerely,
SSG Corcoran:gn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

lucky said:


> Chris, I don't have any advise about your question, instead I had a question for you. My Unit deployed to Iraq from Fort Dix and will demobilize from there as well, I don't know how far that is from you but perhaps if it's not to far, when I return we could have a smoke together. (that doesn't sound weird does it?) Sincerely,
> SSG Corcoran:gn


That isn't weird at all Sergeant...that's HERFIN'! 

I wish I was closer, I'd like to have a cigar with you and shake your hand for your service to the U.S.A. :u


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

lucky said:


> Chris, I don't have any advise about your question, instead I had a question for you. My Unit deployed to Iraq from Fort Dix and will demobilize from there as well, I don't know how far that is from you but perhaps if it's not to far, when I return we could have a smoke together. (that doesn't sound weird does it?) Sincerely,
> SSG Corcoran:gn


That doesn't sound weird at all, brother! It would be a pleasure and an honor to have a smoke with you. PM me when you get back to Fort Dix and we'll hook up somehow.

Keep your head down and thank all the brothers and sisters over there with you!

All the best,

Chris


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Another vote for the Aristocrats. Solved my problems for space and high temps here in TX.


Awesome stuff! Which wood finish is that? Dark walnut? Tempting to get one of these.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

another vote for aristocrat, love mine!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the Aristicrats, and wish I had one. But I won an auction over at CBid for a Tower that is taller than I am for $211. Shipping to Seattle was, I think $156 and it arrived in flawless condition. Almost a year later and I am thrilled to this day every day I go in the cigar room and look at it.

No matter what you do, get glass inserts in the doors!


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

bobarian said:


> Go for the gusto. http://www.arlinliss.com/:tu


:tpd:


----------

